# What is Your Favorite Snacking Foods?



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2017)

I am going to need to change my snack foods to healthier for sure but today I got some chocolate covered butter cookies.  Wow, are they good.  I like ice cream, too, and Butterfingers!!  I like all kinds of cakes but try to stay away from them because of the calories.  So, I didn't buy any pumpkin roll today.  I will need to switch to things like carrot sticks, celery, and all of those boring, yet, healthy snacks!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 17, 2017)

Homemade chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2017)

Cashews...lots of cashews.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2017)

Most of my favorite snack foods are just memories!

I snack on a few pistachios, a Claussen dill pickle, a hard boiled egg, 1/2 cup of bran flakes with almond milk, a smear of peanut butter on slices of apple, cream cheese with olives on celery, a slice of rolled up deli meat, a tiny dish of ice cream or a sugar free pudding cup.

I know I'm doing a good job with my shopping when I go from cupboard to cupboard and can't find anything to eat, that appeals to me. 

 I hear my mother's voice saying: *"Well, you can't be very hungry!"*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Peanut butter cups and blue bell!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Homemade chocolate chip cookies.


Oh yeah, those are good!



Pappy said:


> Cashews...lots of cashews.


Did you ever have them chocolate covered?  Delicious!



Aunt Bea said:


> Most of my favorite snack foods are just memories!
> 
> I snack on a few pistachios, a Claussen dill pickle, a hard boiled egg, 1/2 cup of bran flakes with almond milk, a smear of peanut butter on slices of apple, cream cheese with olives on celery, a slice of rolled up deli meat, a tiny dish of ice cream or a sugar free pudding cup.
> 
> ...


I have to try the cream cheese with olives on celery.  I snack on most of those other things, too.  



terry123 said:


> Peanut butter cups and blue bell!


Yumm!


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2017)

Food.  That pretty much sums it up.  If it's not faster than me, I'll snack on it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 17, 2017)

Popcorn. Love the stuff.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 18, 2017)

All the above and then some.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 18, 2017)

Anything!   Well, except the healthy ‘stuff’.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 18, 2017)

Cheetos.   Hard to stop eating them.


----------



## IKE (Nov 18, 2017)

Lay's Classic potato chips and Rold Gold pretzel sticks......preferably with a piece of extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2017)

I like all the above, too!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I am going to need to change my snack foods to healthier for sure but today I got some chocolate covered butter cookies.  Wow, are they good.  I like ice cream, too, and Butterfingers!!  I like all kinds of cakes but try to stay away from them because of the calories.  So, I didn't buy any pumpkin roll today.  I will need to switch to things like carrot sticks, celery, and all of those boring, yet, healthy snacks!



A sugar fix is good for you. It might even stop you from being hungry and consuming a huge meal.

Calories are calories no matter where they come from.

Right now I'm into homemade pizza slices. Cheese topping only.


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 20, 2017)

I use to go thru a bag of ruffles chips and some dip while reading a good book or watching a movie.
Faster if it was bacon and horseradish dip.   I eventually had my fill of it and now find them greasy.
I buy trader joes dark chocolate covered almond cookies - and limit myself to 2 a day.
Nacho chips with salsa and sour cream mixed together.
Club crackers with cheese spread or peanutbutter - both if I'm feeling decadent.
Hot pork rinds with sour cream.
I sometimes make humus, but I'm still searching for the right cracker for it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

I eat several kinds of nuts every day because they're healthy, but sometimes I turn myself loose on roasted salted cashews. Target has some of the best I've ever eaten, huge cashews, roasted and perfectly salted. I think I could eat my weight in them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

Pecans are my favorite snacking nuts.


----------



## kaufen (Nov 22, 2017)

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 22, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Pecans are my favorite snacking nuts.



Pecans are delicious. They're some of the nuts I eat every day for health, and I love pecan butter.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 24, 2017)

I like all sweets, even sweet fruits!  (See the diced Watermelon, Honeydew Melon, and Cantaloupe.)

But my favorite Vegetable snacks are Celery Sticks filled with Peanut Butter and Salted Radishes!

Hal _* {Sure, sure... I like Chocolate Chip Cookies and Cashews too...who doesn't?}*_


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 24, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I eat several kinds of nuts every day because they're healthy, but sometimes I turn myself loose on roasted salted cashews. Target has some of the best I've ever eaten, huge cashews, roasted and perfectly salted. I think I could eat my weight in them.



Nuts are one of the healthiest foods you can eat.  

The salt gets to me however and what I have to do sometimes is just wash them and let them dry out before roasting them.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 24, 2017)

Triscuits ("Hint of Salt" kind) with Hummus or Smoked Gouda Cheese..................goes nicely with a glass of red wine!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Pecans are delicious. They're some of the nuts I eat every day for health, and I love pecan butter.


Yes they are.  I've never had pecan butter and never have seen it in the store.



HiDesertHal said:


> I like all sweets, even sweet fruits!  (See the diced Watermelon, Honeydew Melon, and Cantaloupe.)
> 
> But my favorite Vegetable snacks are Celery Sticks filled with Peanut Butter and Salted Radishes!
> 
> Hal _* {Sure, sure... I like Chocolate Chip Cookies and Cashews too...who doesn't?}*_


Yum!



Camper6 said:


> Nuts are one of the healthiest foods you can eat.
> 
> The salt gets to me however and what I have to do sometimes is just wash them and let them dry out before roasting them.


I often buy saltless nuts.



CindyLouWho said:


> Triscuits ("Hint of Salt" kind) with Hummus or Smoked Gouda Cheese..................goes nicely with a glass of red wine!


Ooooh, that sounds Gouda!!  hahaha!


----------

